# diy newbie - boombox port recommendatios



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

hi everyone, need some help please!

I´m going to build a boombox and I need some help with the port.

The box size Im using is 20 x 10 x 6 inches, 1/2 inch MDF. It will house 2 mids: audax HM100C0.

I would like to port it to get some better bass response. I tried using winisd, but didnt understand much of it.

Please help!!!


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

this forum used to be helpful


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Get me the T/S specs for the woof. I will see what I come up with.


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks for the reply.

Here are the TS Specs from Madisound

Nominal Impedance 8 ohm
Fs 54Hz
Power 40 Watts
Sensitivity 89dB
VC diameter 25mm
Re 7.7 ohm
BL 6.96
X-max 1.8mm
Cms 1.74 mm/N
Qms 3.27
Qes 0.22
Qts 0.21
Mms 5.1g
Vas 6.4 liters

Audax HM100C0 4" Carbon Fiber Cone Woofer from Madisound

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/PDF/hm100c0.pdf


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

YIKES.

With the 1.8mm of Xmax it does not give you the best results down low. How much power are you planning on feeding this beast? 10 watts is all you can give the woofers and put them in a .10 cu ft box total. This will keep excursion just even with the Xmax. This is not even taking into acount a highpass at 45 hertz to stop over excursion. This is not the best woof for a boombox

Anyway .10 cubic feet total enclosure volume after wwofers and port displacement.
A single port for a common chamber will do
1 inch port ID X 5.12 inches long
thats tuned to 60 hertz

Hope this helps


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

cubdenno said:


> YIKES.
> 
> With the 1.8mm of Xmax it does not give you the best results down low. How much power are you planning on feeding this beast? 10 watts is all you can give the woofers and put them in a .10 cu ft box total. This will keep excursion just even with the Xmax. This is not even taking into acount a highpass at 45 hertz to stop over excursion. This is not the best woof for a boombox
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help.

1. ¨With the 1.8mm of Xmax it does not give you the best results down low.¨
I know this. But it, its probably better than my Sony boombox right??

2. ¨How much power are you planning on feeding this beast?¨
15 wrms per side. I know its not much...

3. ¨Anyway .10 cubic feet total enclosure volume after wwofers and port displacement.¨
I already have the box. It is roughly 25 by 10 by 6 inches, which comes to approx 0.7 cubes, right??? Please correct me if I am wrong. Also, this is a shared chamber for 2 woofers

PS: which program did you use??


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Sell the HM100C0. Get some nice Hi-Vi woofers instead. There's a pretty good design out there using the Hi-Vi M5N 5" woofer and a tang-band tweeter.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Spasticteapot said:


> Sell the HM100C0. Get some nice Hi-Vi woofers instead. There's a pretty good design out there using the Hi-Vi M5N 5" woofer and a tang-band tweeter.


I agree


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Steak said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 1. ¨With the 1.8mm of Xmax it does not give you the best results down low.¨
> I know this. But it, its probably better than my Sony boombox right??
> ...


Your sony boombox may actually be better as they have some form of EQ built into the amp circuit.You may be dissapointed, you may not. build it and see if you have the speakers already. You may find it works.

What you have listed as box volume is to big. You will have some serious popping of the woofers. And the .1 cubic foot is shared volume as well.

I used WinISD pro Alpha.


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Will try to sell these babies to get me something that works...


----------

